# some other pics of my trails



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

Awesome!  looks like a lovely day too!


----------



## MsLady (Apr 18, 2013)

Looks like a beautiful ride!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

it was! i wen riding 3 times this weekend and it was perfect!! saw lots of wild animals too


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

So jealous. I would be happy riding once a week right now


----------



## SammysMom (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm drooling!! I'd kill for open spaces on trail rides.


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

Were these taken in Barre MA?


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

SammysMom said:


> I'm drooling!! I'd kill for open spaces on trail rides.


i love them!! now that i taught myself half seat for fast cantering or galloping, i want to go fast all the time!!



NHCavalry said:


> Were these taken in Barre MA?


nope:wink:

**for any new Englanders~~ Rutland state park has amazing trails!! they are so wide, you could fit a truck on them!! i have ridden there 3 times and i wish i was closer


----------



## NHCavalry (Mar 1, 2010)

I knew those trails looked familiar, rode them once before, I thought it was Barre but now remember it was Rutland. Drove from New Hampshire through Barre to get there.


----------



## WhitePolos (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh my goodness! it looks beautiful out there! I would kill to have such gorgeous scenery in our area! so beautiful, where are you located?


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Looks like a beautiful place to ride.


----------



## ilovepets (Oct 29, 2012)

NHCavalry said:


> I knew those trails looked familiar, rode them once before, I thought it was Barre but now remember it was Rutland. Drove from New Hampshire through Barre to get there.


my trails? these are not in rutland or barre.



WhitePolos said:


> Oh my goodness! it looks beautiful out there! I would kill to have such gorgeous scenery in our area! so beautiful, where are you located?



lets just say central MA  in a small town


----------

